# Teddy is 1 year old!



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

What a handsome guy!!!
Happy Belated Birthday Teddy arty:


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

what is Teddy doing on my back deck!!??? (very similiar!)

what a lovely l year old - he's a big boy??


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Teddy is very handsome but then again I am biased. : I have been a bad girl and need to take sister Jazz's picture to post. I will get to that.......


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Teddy!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Happy birfday Teddy... you're a beautiful boy!!!!!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday Teddy! He is beautiful!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

He's a good lookin' guy.  Happy birthday Teddy!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Teddy is such a cutie! Time flies by so fast!
Happy belated birthday Teddy!


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

Teddy looks just like that............... a cuddly teddy!!
Happy birthday
He is sweet, looks very soft and gentle. Love his face!!


----------



## ardita (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy birthday handsome guy!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Ok Teddy, sister Jazz has her photos posted too! :wave:


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Aaaw! Happy birthday! What a handsome boy! He does look like a teddy bear! : Give a big hug from me and kisses from Molly!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday you handsome boy!!! Welcome to the big kids club now.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Happy Birthday Teddy! He is VERY handsome!


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthday Teddy! He looks so dignified and handsome.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Teddy is looking great. I love his smug smile in all the pictures. Happy Birthday Teddy.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I agree with you on the coloring. Jazz is lighter. Her ear color looks about the color of Teddy. They are both gorgeous and very special.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Handsome pup! Happy Birthday!!!

Teddy reminds me of Gryfinn (sp).


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

aww he is a handsome guy!!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy 1st Birthday Teddy, and what a handsome boy are !!


----------



## ems (Dec 12, 2008)

:drummer::jester:HAPPY BIRTHDAY TEDDY. WOW! YOU LOOK ALMOST REGAL SITTING ON THAT DECKING. HOPE YOU HAD A LOVELY CAKE AND PLENTY OF PRESENTS :drummer::jester:


----------



## RedMare01 (Jul 12, 2009)

Handsome guy, you can see the resemblance between him and his sister.

Caitlin


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Handsome fella, does he live with his sister?


----------



## akrein62 (Nov 17, 2007)

No, sister Jazz is in the UK and Teddy is in Illinois.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Teddy! You are so gorgeous, handsome and impossibly cute!!!!


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy 1st Birthday, Teddy. Such a handsome face.


----------

